

Religiosity of professors by field [chart] - _delirium
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8sY9bx8acNM/SiGWHxhvAgI/AAAAAAAAAYc/k5sgQ4EDZTI/s1600-h/Gross_2009_professors_religion.png

======
_delirium
Data comes ultimately (via some blogs) from this paper:
[http://socrel.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/70/2/1...](http://socrel.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/70/2/101)

The somewhat odd choice of fields to include is, according to the paper,
because these are the 20 fields that graduate the most students yearly.

